# Any 35+ based in Essex / London UK?



## Mrs B mum2b

Hello! I am 39 and 18+6 with number 1. All of my friends had their babies a few years ago and whilst they are very supportive and happy for us, I thought it would be nice to become bump buddies with other local ladies. 
Any takers????! :winkwink:


----------



## Claireyb1

:flower:
Hi Mrs B,I'm not really London or Essex, but I just didn't want you to feel alone.
I'm 37 and will still be still just 37 when baby is born or just 38 if baby is late.
I too would like to find local bump buddies.
Hope you are well.
xxx:flower:


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi Clairey - that is so kind of you! Thanks! Well we may not be as close as we would like but the same country is a start! 
How is everything going with your pregnancy? You are not far behind me I see - I may have a Christmas baby and you may get one on New Year's Day! What a lovely way to clebrate the holidays eh?!
Tanya x


----------



## Claireyb1

Mrs B mum2b said:


> Hi Clairey - that is so kind of you! Thanks! Well we may not be as close as we would like but the same country is a start!
> How is everything going with your pregnancy? You are not far behind me I see - I may have a Christmas baby and you may get one on New Year's Day! What a lovely way to clebrate the holidays eh?!
> Tanya x

Hi Tanya,
Well I'm certainly not a million, million miles away (depending on which part of London/Essex you live?) I live near Watford which is jnt 17/18 on the M25 and it's not a million miles away from London. Iam orginally a West London girl, bt have moved here to be with my DF.
Yes I agree, what a way to spend the hols. My birthday is the 5th Jan so it will be all go around that time!
Are you working at the moment? if so how are you finding it? and when do you plan on taking M Leave?
xx


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Not too far at all- I'm quite nr j26 of M25.....
Yes I am a recruitment consultant and work in London. Not at all 
Physical but quite stressful at the mo and as I am not sleeping
Too well, it's hard! Planning on working up until 2 weeks before but will see how
I get on. How about you?? X


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Oh and how are u finding herts re west London? I used to work in
Kensington - lovely area! X


----------



## Claireyb1

Mrs B mum2b said:


> Not too far at all- I'm quite nr j26 of M25.....
> Yes I am a recruitment consultant and work in London. Not at all
> Physical but quite stressful at the mo and as I am not sleeping
> Too well, it's hard! Planning on working up until 2 weeks before but will see how
> I get on. How about you?? X

Hi Tanya, so you must be near Waltham Abbey, that sort of way? so not a world apart.
I know a few friends that have worked in recruitment and I know it can be stressful. The not sleeping thing is also not great is it? I am hating the constant getting up int he middle of the night to pee!!!! argh! Even when I get the chance to lay in I can't seem too - what's that all about?
I am most probably going to take fairly early ML as I have a very physical job and they don't seem to planning to switch my duties anytime soon. I am a chef/events coordinator and I am on my feet all day long,some days I can do a 9 hour shift without getting to sit down once! Not good for my poor old legs.
I really like living here in Rickmansworth as Herts is a nice county. We have the best of both worlds being close to everything and also the countryside and open spaces. Will be nice to take baby for walks when He/She arrives.
I'm always in and around London as My Mum still lives on the outskits of London and I have friends who live in town. On the whole I would say I am happy in Herts though.
Do you plan on finding out the sex of your baby? your next scan must be soon?
I have mine on the 11th Aug - can't wait.

Chat soon.
xx


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm in Bexleyheath, Kent--not far from Essex. I'm 40 and am pregnant with my first! What part of Essex are you in? I go to Lakeside quite often for shopping.


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Claire - yes about 20 mins from Waltham Abbey - I used to work there actually. My dh used to be a chef so I know how exhausting that must be and can understand why you may have to leave for mat leave early - that's a shame though as it eats up the other side of the leave... Are you planning on returning?
I too wake up frequently for loo needs - a mix of baby and diabetes and it's driving me mad! Knackered!!
My scan is also on 11th! Yes I think we will find out - are you planning on? xx

Hi Mother Hen! Congrats on your first! I am in Barkingside and I go to Lakeside occassionally - it's about 40 mins away. I am sure I will be visiting soon to start the spending spree!!!! Hope everything goes well for you. Are you feeling ok?


----------



## Bunska

Hello
I'm not 35+, I M 32 but I am in Essex. I'm in the chadwell heath/ Romford area.


----------



## Claireyb1

Mrs B mum2b said:


> Claire - yes about 20 mins from Waltham Abbey - I used to work there actually. My dh used to be a chef so I know how exhausting that must be and can understand why you may have to leave for mat leave early - that's a shame though as it eats up the other side of the leave... Are you planning on returning?
> I too wake up frequently for loo needs - a mix of baby and diabetes and it's driving me mad! Knackered!!
> My scan is also on 11th! Yes I think we will find out - are you planning on? xx
> 
> Hi Mother Hen! Congrats on your first! I am in Barkingside and I go to Lakeside occassionally - it's about 40 mins away. I am sure I will be visiting soon to start the spending spree!!!! Hope everything goes well for you. Are you feeling ok?

Oh how funny about our scans being on the same day. Mine is really early in the morning at 8.45am I think? my DF doesn't want to know the baby's sex,so I will respect his wishes and wait for the "big suprise"
I am not planning on going back to work,so Money for longer would be good, but I have to think of my health and the baby's too. Being older too is making me more tired I think. 
Will you return to work after? and do you think you will have another baby after this one?

Take care.
Claire.x


----------



## Mother Hen

I've been feeling fine. My symptoms have been mild. :) I have a scan on August 11th, so i am excited about that.


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

ooh that's 3 of us with scans on 11th!! Mine is at 2.30pm - couldn't get an early one so will have to work from home that day. I am not 100% sure about finding out about the sex as would like the suprise too but dh is DESPERATE to know and I am not against it enough to stop him so I think we will.... We must all report back with news!!! 
Mother Hen are you panning on finding out the sex?

Claire- I am planning on coming back to work 6-9 months after birth I think.... would love not to have to but needs must.... Also would love another but was amazed I got pg this time around with all my medical things so am really happy with 1 but another would be an added bonus. I guess I will see how it goes.... what about yuo? Any more planned?

Hello Bunska! I am not ageist btw just posted ion 35+ section!! How are you getting on? Is this your first?


----------



## Mother Hen

Yes, we plan on finding out the gender because I like to plan ahead. :) I'm not sure if they will know the gender at this scan or the next one. I'll either be 8+4 or 12+6 at the time of the scan. (I'm not sure how far along I am because my previous period was very light and that makes me suspicious). 

I'll let you know how it goes. Good luck to everyone! Let's report back!


----------



## Bunska

Mrs B mum2b said:


> Hello Bunska! I am not ageist btw just posted ion 35+ section!! How are you getting on? Is this your first?

LOL. That's okay! Yes, its my first and getting on fine thank you. Sailed through the first few weeks really. It was only at week 9 that sickness/tiredness kicked in with a vengence. That and I want to kill almost everyone I meet - shocking aggression :)


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm very moody too, so my husband says.


----------



## Bunska

Glad I'm not the only one. The tinniest things are sending me over the edge : )


----------



## Mother Hen

Me too! Apparently, it's 'my tone of voice'. LOL Oh well, he'll live.


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

oh dear ladies! I think I (or dh!) got off quite lightly with the mood swings - mine was more tearful than shouting and on the odd days, I still am! I think the lack of sleep I am having isn't helping though! 
mother Hen it's the 20 week scan where you could find out the gender so a little way to go I'm afraid. I will find out in 10 days... eek!!


----------



## Mother Hen

Good luck with your Scan Mrs. B! It's so exciting! Please let us know what happens. :happydance:


----------



## Claireyb1

Mrs B mum2b said:


> ooh that's 3 of us with scans on 11th!! Mine is at 2.30pm - couldn't get an early one so will have to work from home that day. I am not 100% sure about finding out about the sex as would like the suprise too but dh is DESPERATE to know and I am not against it enough to stop him so I think we will.... We must all report back with news!!!
> Mother Hen are you panning on finding out the sex?
> 
> Claire- I am planning on coming back to work 6-9 months after birth I think.... would love not to have to but needs must.... Also would love another but was amazed I got pg this time around with all my medical things so am really happy with 1 but another would be an added bonus. I guess I will see how it goes.... what about yuo? Any more planned?
> 
> Hello Bunska! I am not ageist btw just posted ion 35+ section!! How are you getting on? Is this your first?

Oh yes Tanya, I will most def have to report back after my scan!!!
I would ideally like at least one more after this, but if it ends up being just the one then I will be very thankful for that!
Only trouble is at this age you need to pretty much do it straight away - eek!

xx


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Gosh my posts are littered with typos! It's cos
I am rushing at work! Sorry... 
Yes I know what you mean re having to start
On 2nd one straight away. Scary prospect!! 

Ok logging off now. Getting square eyes lol
Night all 
Tanya x


----------



## Biddylee

Hello London and essex Ladies! I'm based in Brixton! 38 and expecting my first. Scan on the 9th - can't wait!


----------



## Mother Hen

Hi BiddyLee. A lot of us have scans coming up. Good luck on yours!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

hi BiddyLee! Good luck on 9th - it's an amazing experience. Have you been feeling ok so far??

only 8 days to go til my next scan - v excited and a little apprehensive too - anyone else feeling like that?


----------



## Mother Hen

I totally feel that way. I'm more excited than scared, but there are some worries making their way into my head too.


----------



## lou35

hello, I am 35 and based in Bexleyheath. I'm currently 19+5 with my first and have my 20 week scan on 12 August! Am very tired, hormonal, moody and tearful, but luckily had no sickness whatsoever...my OH seems to think there is no difference in my moods and that I was moody anyway, and he also says its my "tone of voice"....oh well, he'd better get used to it!


----------



## Mother Hen

LOL! My husband says I was always moody too. Smart ass! :haha:

I am not far from you. I live about a mile from the Mall in Bexleyheath. We just moved here a year ago, but I like it so far. 

Good luck! You're farther along than I am. I am jealous. :)


----------



## lou35

Mother Hen said:


> LOL! My husband says I was always moody too. Smart ass! :haha:
> 
> I am not far from you. I live about a mile from the Mall in Bexleyheath. We just moved here a year ago, but I like it so far.
> 
> Good luck! You're farther along than I am. I am jealous. :)

We live at the other end of the Broadway to the Mall, close to the old Drayman pub. I've lived in Bexleyheath and the surrounding area all my life. 

Where are you having your LO? I'm at Darent Valley hospital. I know a few people who have had babies there so I'm hoping it'll be a positive experience! I'm trying not to think that far in advance though as it just scares the life out of me! Just trying to enjoy the pregnancy so far!

:wacko:


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi Lou - I am 1 day ahead of you both in weeks pg and scans! I'm 19+6 and scan on 11th.... I only had a bit of MS but nothing too bad thankfully. Have the odd emotional day but nothing unusual about that! Are yuo going to ry and find out the sex?


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm going with Darent Valley too. I don't know much about the hospitals around here, so I didn't know which one to choose. My first midwife appointment is August 18 and my first scan is August 12 (private scan).

Good luck!


----------



## Biddylee

Hello all!! Had my scan on Tuesday - little bean was all healthy - asleep to begin with and then after a little bit of prodding moving around. My OH said the baby looked like it was smoking then climbing so s/he takes after her/his father then!

Good luck to everyone having a scan tomorrow! :)


----------



## Mother Hen

Great news, Biddy!:happydance:

I had my scan today. I thought I was 8+4 and that is exactly what the baby measured. Everything is in the right place. Looks good. I saw and heard the heartbeat. I'm so relieved. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Here is my little cashew nut :)

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6200/6031454689_ac9ee7af42_b.jpg
Untitled by The Long Experience, on Flickr


----------



## Biddylee

Lovely pic! I'll have to put my up online sometime.

Am still tired a lot at the mo and wanting to eat everything.

Something else I forgot to mention is I'm a week further along - so 13 weeks and 4 days. I had though I ovulated early - during that month I thought we missed the boat as had sex on nights before beginning of ovulation. Then I was in a funny mood for the next few days and not at all up for sex so was sulking that there wasn't any chance of pregnancy that month.

And low and behold, the BFP appears! Looking forward to hear how everyone else gets along!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi all - just a quickie as got to work soooo late! Congrats to Biddeelee and Mother Hen!! Very exciting.....

I just had my 21 weeks scan:
Beanie was being very uncooperative and lying face down. No matter how much prodding, pushing, walking around etc, wouldn't move!! They measured head, spine, legs, brain etc and said all perfectly normal but couldn't get to the heart (although could see it beating!). Then when I asked the sex.... she said "it's a girl-ish"!!!!!! I said does that mean you just can't see a willie and she laughed and said basically yes! She said not to buy anything pink yet but she thinks it's a girl - Of course would love either flavour but am delighted we're (possibly) team pink!

Tanya x


----------



## Mother Hen

Mrs. B, I but you're tickled pink! :happydance:That's great news.


----------



## Biddylee

Great news Mrs B!


----------



## Claireyb1

Well. I too had my scan today - 19+3 weeks
All was fine, but I had to go off and eat something sweet as baby was sitting his/her bottom and she couldn't do the heart measurements properly.
All was fine in the end and she said all looked normal! :thumbup:
Decided not to find out what sex baby is,so we are officially team yellow!
Bit sad that this is the last scan (unless anything goes wrong) so I'm now contemplating a private 3D/4D scan.

Glad your scans all went well ladies!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mother Hen

What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

thanks ladies! and hee hee Mother Hen!
Claire- fab news all is ok! I asked if I could have a walk / eat something to make beanie turn but she said no point!! Your scan pic is fab too - I was told it's not possible to get the whole baby on screen at this scan and tbh they looked at each section individually so I doubt I will get a good one....
I would prob have a private one if I didn't have another 4 booked in!!!! 1 for the heart as previously posted and 3 more growth scans at 28,32 + 36 weeks as I am diabetic.
My friends had 4d and they were amazing - bit freaky looking but amazing all the same!


----------



## Biddylee

Nice pics Claire.

For me, it suddenly seemed even more real when I saw the scan. Amazing to see the little bean.


----------



## SHump76

Hi! I'm 34 and just got my BFP. I'll be 35 in October, so I figured I might as well come into this forum and see what I'm in for. ;) I'm in sunny Southend, Essex. LOL


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi SHump! Welcome and congrats on yuor BFP! Do you know when you are due yet?
Let us know how you get on!

Hope the rest of you ok. Still another 10 days til my heart scan (well, Beanie's) - it's hubbie's birthday on the same day so we will hopefully have lots to celebrate!


----------



## SHump76

Mrs B mum2b said:


> Hi SHump! Welcome and congrats on yuor BFP! Do you know when you are due yet?
> Let us know how you get on!
> 
> Hope the rest of you ok. Still another 10 days til my heart scan (well, Beanie's) - it's hubbie's birthday on the same day so we will hopefully have lots to celebrate!

Oh, exciting! I love scans!!
FF puts me due on April 29th, we'll see what the midwife says when I go in for my check up!:happydance:


----------



## Biddylee

It's got quiet from the London ladies!! How are you all doing?


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

it has hasn't it! I had the rest of my scan and the heart is all good thankfully - also confirmed I am team pink!! we're delighted!! Hope you are all ok!


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm here. I've been on holiday and just got back. My NT scan is Tuesday. I'm nervous and excited. I hope all of you lovely ladies are doing well!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hello all! I hope you are all doing well and enjoying the summer reprieve! All good here - I had my first BH yesterday which made it feel even more real! Got my 28 week growth scan tomorrow which will be lovely to see Beanie again!
Mother Hen - how was your NT scan??


----------



## Mother Hen

Mrs. B, you're moving right along! I hope your scan goes well. Do you know the gender or will you be finding out?

My NT scan was good. The measurement was 1.7mm and combined with the blood tests, my chance was 1:7000. 

I have my first antenatal appointment tomorrow morning and then I'm having a gender scan on October 8! :happydance:

I hope everyone is doing well! Take care, ladies!:hugs:


----------



## AngelUK

I am 41, live in SW London and I have the NT scan on the 5th of October. This is my first pregnancy and I am having twins :)


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

HI AngelUk - wow how exciting!!!! Many congrats to you. Hope the scan goes well.

Mother Hen - HI!! Glad all looking good - a relief huh?! Let us know how the gender scan goes - any inklings? 
I can't believe how quickly time is flying by - scary! I am in double figures now!!! Growth scan was good today - she is "normal" size - the next 2 scans will be the telling ones - I am diabetic and this is when she can get too big - just keep my fingers crossed! Oh and Beanie is a girl!

Do write your updates!
x


----------



## Mother Hen

AngelUK said:


> I am 41, live in SW London and I have the NT scan on the 5th of October. This is my first pregnancy and I am having twins :)

Congrats! I am also 41 and will be a first time Mum in March. :) Good luck with your NT scan!


----------



## Mother Hen

Mrs B Mother Hen - HI!! Glad all looking good - a relief huh?! Let us know how the gender scan goes - any inklings?
I can't believe how quickly time is flying by - scary! I am in double figures now!!! Growth scan was good today - she is "normal" size - the next 2 scans will be the telling ones - I am diabetic and this is when she can get too big - just keep my fingers crossed! Oh and Beanie is a girl!
Do write your updates!
x[/QUOTE said:

> I don't have any inklings. I'm kind of hoping it's a girl, but we will see. I will be happy with any healthy baby, even though it sounds cliché, it's true!
> 
> I'm glad your growth scan went well! Fingers crossed that the next 2 scans go well too. A girl? I'm so happy for you! Have you picked out any names?:happydance:


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

QUOTE I don't have any inklings. I'm kind of hoping it's a girl, but we will see. I will be happy with any healthy baby, even though it sounds cliché, it's true!

I'm glad your growth scan went well! Fingers crossed that the next 2 scans go well too. A girl? I'm so happy for you! Have you picked out any names?:happydance:[/QUOTE]

I had an inkling I was carrying a girl - don't know how or why as it's my first but I did - and I was right! I did feel the same as you though , just hoping for a healthy bubba! Seems on track to be just that too!

No names as yet - that's proving more difficult than I thought!


----------



## Claireyb1

Glad all is going well Mrs B mum2b!
I can't believe where the time is going, it really seems to be racing now!
:hugs:


----------



## Biddylee

Glad to hear that people are fairing well!! I can't believe how quickly it's going. Staying team yellow but for some reason I think it will be a boy. Don't know why - my sister reckons it's a girl. as long as it's healthy I'll be happy. 

Starting to try and get hold of a few items now. All exciting!

hugs to all! :)


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Claire I know!!! It's whizzing past and I realised yesterday that I have 6 weeks left of work!!! Then 1 week of hols then mat leave starts!!! As I am being induced from 9th Dec I am starting mat leave 2 weeks before that! Still got sooooooo much to do.... thinking of going to the Babay show at Eals court ...
BiddlyLee - glad all ok and will be interesting to know whose inkling is right!! Happy shopping!!

T x


----------



## GoooRooo

Hello! Another Essex girl here. I'm 37 and expecting my first baby. I live in Walton on the Naze. I'm a bit behind most of you though as I'm only 9 weeks preggers.


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi GoooRoooo - welcome aboard and congrats on your BFP! How exciting! Hope you are feeling ok!
Where's Walton?? Is it Harlow way?


----------



## GoooRooo

Further out, past Colchester. Near Clacton. Arse end of Essex :D


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

aah the "country" bit! nice!


----------



## Bunska

Hello ladies.
Quick update that we are team pink!! Found out today and so obtained is 99.9% positive due to numerous angles/ times and there was one that, because of the position baby was in she said that gravity would have forced a winky down. Lol. Very happy


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

yay! it's so nice to know isn't it!
I had a dream last night that I had a boy (even though have been told she's defo a girl!)
Hope not true cos nothing I have is suitable for a boy!!!


----------



## Biddylee

How is everyone doing? The end is in sight!! :)


----------



## Claireyb1

It's all getting very close now!! with Christmas coming too I think the time will go even quicker!!
Yikes!!!
:flower:


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

hello! Not been on here for a while but was thinking of you all! All good with me - my induction date is booked for 12th DEC so only 13 days!!! Fairly organised, bit more Christmas shopping to do but hard to walk now as got really bad pains in my groin.... aside from that, all good!!!

Hope you are all ok..
T x


----------



## Biddylee

Mrs B mum2b said:


> hello! Not been on here for a while but was thinking of you all! All good with me - my induction date is booked for 12th DEC so only 13 days!!! Fairly organised, bit more Christmas shopping to do but hard to walk now as got really bad pains in my groin.... aside from that, all good!!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok..
> T x

Wow! That is soon!! How exciting!

Good luck if I don't see you in here before then! xx


----------



## Claireyb1

Mrs B mum2b said:


> hello! Not been on here for a while but was thinking of you all! All good with me - my induction date is booked for 12th DEC so only 13 days!!! Fairly organised, bit more Christmas shopping to do but hard to walk now as got really bad pains in my groin.... aside from that, all good!!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok..
> T x

Hope it all goes ok with the induction! will be looking out for the updates! 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mother Hen

Good luck to those of you who are due soon. It's so exciting! I hope it all goes well.

We're team BLUE! All is going well. I've had no complications, so far. I hope it continues this way. I'm having a 4D scan next week, so that is exciting.


----------



## Biddylee

Mrs B mum2b said:


> hello! Not been on here for a while but was thinking of you all! All good with me - my induction date is booked for 12th DEC so only 13 days!!! Fairly organised, bit more Christmas shopping to do but hard to walk now as got really bad pains in my groin.... aside from that, all good!!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok..
> T x

We need an update!!!!! :D

:hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Biddylee said:


> Mrs B mum2b said:
> 
> 
> hello! Not been on here for a while but was thinking of you all! All good with me - my induction date is booked for 12th DEC so only 13 days!!! Fairly organised, bit more Christmas shopping to do but hard to walk now as got really bad pains in my groin.... aside from that, all good!!!
> 
> Hope you are all ok..
> T x
> 
> We need an update!!!!! :D
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes! I agree. UPDATE PLEASE.:flower:


----------

